# Secondary Air Pump



## csc129 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone else experienced this issue? We brought our Tiguan in for the LED sunroof lights recall/unplug, engine compartment seal recall, resetting of the blind spot monitoring for unresettable fault and inspection.

My wife went to use remote start this morning and it never started. She tried it again (I've had to teach the button sequencing to her...too many....times) and it started/ran for half a second then shut off and had a CEL.

Took it back to dealer on way to work and they said Secondary Air Pump was issue. They said it's fixed but haven't had a chance to pick it up yet so unsure if they replaced pump or it was a random CEL/reset.

My guess was they either damaged or bumped pump (assuming it actually failed) during engine seal recall but service advisor says secondary air pump is near rear gas tank? Is this true?

Also, it the MQB Tiguan the "Mk I" of the new Tiguan? I thought there was a 2017. I try to avoid buying Mk I anything as you're basically a test pilot, lol.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't heard of anyone else having that problem with the Tig. But leaky secondary air pumps are something that VW has dealt with in the past. Maybe they just bumped the hose loose? Near the gas tank? That sounds like a miscommunication of some sort.

VW isn't officially using the MK designation for the Tiguan. They just refer to the MQB Tiguan as the "second generation". There was a 2017 overseas, but 2018 was the first year for the states.


----------



## Wilsonium (Dec 22, 2004)

I have/had this issue. It would start normally and the CEL would go out. It hasn't happened in a while and the DTC was stored (confirmed it was there with my ross-tech cable) but when at 10k service the dealer claimed there were no faults stored.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

csc129 said:


> Has anyone else experienced this issue? We brought our Tiguan in for the LED sunroof lights recall/unplug, engine compartment seal recall, resetting of the blind spot monitoring for unresettable fault and inspection.
> 
> My wife went to use remote start this morning and it never started. She tried it again (I've had to teach the button sequencing to her...too many....times) and it started/ran for half a second then shut off and had a CEL.
> 
> ...



I just had that remote start issue myself. Started, ran for less than 2s then shut off. The next few times I tried to remote start it wouldn't even run, just turn the started for a second then give up. 
I never got CEL but when I looked at OBDII data there was a fault in the secondary air pump. Unreliable Current is what I recall it was. I cleared it and the remote start worked immediately afterward.
I don't use remote start very often but I do now recall times when I knew I'd hit the sequence correctly but when I got to the car it wasn't at temp inside.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

csc129 said:


> Has anyone else experienced this issue? We brought our Tiguan in for the LED sunroof lights recall/unplug, engine compartment seal recall, resetting of the blind spot monitoring for unresettable fault and inspection.
> 
> My wife went to use remote start this morning and it never started. She tried it again (I've had to teach the button sequencing to her...too many....times) and it started/ran for half a second then shut off and had a CEL.
> 
> ...



Fist i did like to say that the Secondary Air Pump is in the the front! And i have the same issues as you do with my rattling 2018 Tiguan SEL-P. The Secondary Air Pump has caused my remote not to work or start for few second than it shut off. Took it to dealership they had it replaced! And my pump makes a noice when it pump. No problem after replace it.


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

my 2019 SEL R-line FWD just had a CEL come on (always on). really surprised with the lack of info presented to the driver as to what the issue is or might be. 1500 miles.

took it in to the dealer and it was the secondary air pump which. haven't driven the car enough since the service to notice any difference, but the car did shut-off shortly after starting by remote start (once), and did have an occasional dragging/rattling noise after shutting off. have no clue if these "symptoms" were related in any way.

but figured while it was there they ought to look at the 2nd row passenger air vent which had a flimsy vent and bezel since new. the plastic rivets were never secured from factory (as in, they weren't melted to secure the vent assy). i could easily do the work myself but figured i'd ask. they are ordering the new part for replacement


----------



## vwman53 (Mar 6, 2003)

This is a common issue on the cars with remote start. There are two separate software"fixes" for this, my 2019 has had both applied. Same scenario, remote start stops working, CEL illuminated. Took to dealer, had the software update. Not a week later CEL back on, same code. Had the secondary air pump replaced (work order references removing components on driver front wheel area) and had no further issues. the second software update was applied as part of my 10K service. There are multiple threads on remote start issues all tied back to this. Do a little searching to read further.


----------

